

Bloom Energy Set to Unveil “Miraculous” Micro Power Plant - mgh2
http://www.inhabitat.com/2010/02/22/bloom-energy-set-to-unveil-miraculous-micro-power-plant/

======
mbrubeck
The PR push on this is _amazing_. Over thirty Hacker News submissions in just
four days?

<http://searchyc.com/submissions/bloom?sort=by_date>

